# Popcorn the old-fashioned way!



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

No, I'm not talking using a modern fancy-schmancy automatic popcorn making machine, and I'm not talking about those microwave ready popcorn packets either, I'm talking popcorn made the old-fashioned way, stovetop style.

Little oil in a pot, add popcorn kernels, and with stove element on high, let the fun begin. With lid on, the pinging, dinging, and popping slowly starts, building to a crescendo before dying down.

Pour into large bowl, drizzle a little melted butter over, a little salt (I love seasoning salt), and enjoy.

Who all still makes popcorn the old-fashioned way?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 30, 2020)

I still make it that way, sometimes I sprinkle lemon pepper on it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I still make it that way, sometimes I sprinkle lemon pepper on it.


We're becoming a rarity in today's modern world, Becky! 

Love the lemon pepper suggestion!

Will be giving it a try! I LOVE lemon pepper!


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 30, 2020)

Gosh it's been a million years (feels like) since I made popcorn like that.  I'm not sure on a glass top stove if shaking the pan around would be okay or not.  I wonder if they still make Jiffy Pop.  Oh well, the microwave works okay, though it is no longer the new exciting experience it was decades ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> Gosh it's been a million years (feels like) since I made popcorn like that.  I'm not sure on a glass top stove if shaking the pan around would be okay or not.  I wonder if they still make Jiffy Pop.  Oh well, the microwave works okay, though it is no longer the new exciting experience it was decades ago.


Right, HoneyNut, I never gave thought to the new modern glass and ceramic top stoves. 

Out of fear of scratching the surface, I wouldn't take a chance on it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

i could probably burn it that way. i had an air popper. best popcorn ever. beat that microwave crap.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

the only time we had popcorn on the stove was that jiffy pop thing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i could probably burn it that way. i had an air popper. best popcorn ever. beat that microwave crap.


An aunt of mine had an air-popper, but I don't remember ever witnessing it doing it's thing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> the only time we had popcorn on the stove was that jiffy pop thing.


We never had Jiffy Pop, just loose popcorn kernels.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

the air popper scared me the first time i used it. after that it was ok. it spit popcorn everywhere. lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

I haven't made it that way in many years!  You can garnish it how you want that way and avoid all the fat from those microwave bags!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't made it that way in many years!  You can garnish it how you want that way and avoid all the fat from those microwave bags!


Yes indeed, anything goes when you make it the old-fashioned way!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 2, 2021)

Not intending to rain on the parade, but the Presto Jiffy Pop Lite air popper unit I have has rocked for at least the past 20 years.  The yellow corn is a store generic brand apparently grown in Pa. and sold in 5 lb. bags.

Pop one cup of kernals a week with less than 1% duds.  For flavoring, several squirts of each serving with "I Cannot Believe It's Not Butter" or "Olivo." 

Works for moi.


----------



## win231 (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't make it now, but that's exactly how I used to make it.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 2, 2021)

I’m with Win231. We don’t eat popcorn unless we go to a movie. Remember those???


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2021)

I make stovetop popcorn on a regular basis.  Love it!  As @Damaged Goods mentioned, I buy popping corn 5 lbs at a time.  I top it with Aldi's popcorn seasonings or nutritional yeast.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 11, 2021)

I make popcorn on the stove top. The only way! Micro waved popcorn is actually bad for you (do a search)

I save bacon grease and keep it in the fridge for multiple uses.

I use the bacon grease instead of oil to pop the popcorn.

Not all that healthy but Oh my! The flavor!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I make popcorn on the stove top. The only way! Micro waved popcorn is actually bad for you (do a search)
> 
> I save bacon grease and keep it in the fridge for multiple uses.
> 
> ...


Love your bacon fat idea!

I'll bet popcorn tastes good popped in it!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 11, 2021)

I make popcorn in the microwave using just the corn kernels, no fat of any kind, in a bowl with a cover.  We eat it plain, not even salt.  We both really have come to prefer the plain pop corn, and the key for us was finding the right kind of corn, which is a locally grown white popcorn.

However, when we weren't on a restricted diet-- the crown jewel of pop corndom was using duck fat.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 11, 2021)

That's the way we make it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2021)

When I was a kid, I helped my grandma make corn the old way. Made buckets of it to make popcorn balls at Christmas time.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 11, 2021)

Pappy said:


> When I was a kid, I helped my grandma make corn the old way. Made buckets of it to make popcorn balls at Christmas time.


Brings back great memories.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Now that I have a glass cooktop, no more pot-shaking. But years ago , was always made it that way.

Talk about old-fashioned, I even had a long handled corn popping pan for using in our fireplace. That was fun, but didn't make the huge amount we wanted


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 11, 2021)

I make it on the stove. The first time I made it for my 2 youngest grandkids they were fascinated, got all excited about it, and after they tasted it they finally stopped bringing over the microwave kind...they used to bring one of those with them for movie night with grandpa, mom and dad's date night.


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2021)

I remember TV Time popcorn. Everything was included in sort of a kit - kernels, salt and oil. It's still available, if you look for it, but produced by a different company than the original. Packaging is a little different, too.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 11, 2021)

i have a air popper ---i make molasses popcorn or balls at  christmas time


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No, I'm not talking using a modern fancy-schmancy automatic popcorn making machine, and I'm not talking about those microwave ready popcorn packets either, I'm talking popcorn made the old-fashioned way, stovetop style.
> 
> Little oil in a pot, add popcorn kernels, and with stove element on high, let the fun begin. With lid on, the pinging, dinging, and popping slowly starts, building to a crescendo before dying down.
> 
> ...


Nope.  Too easy for burned kernels before they are all done.

I bought a unit that goes in the microwave.  I can watch it in action.   The trick is to leave a few unpopped kernels.

Most of the flavor comes from butter and salt.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 11, 2021)

"Shake, come on baby shake, shake it one time for me...:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

jerry old said:


> "Shake, come on baby shake, shake it one time for me...:


Are you talking about popcorn, Jerry? ROFLMAO!


----------



## gennie (Jan 12, 2021)

Always.  Orville Redenbacher brand.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 17, 2021)

The last time that I made popcorn the old fashioned way (in a frypan) was over a campfire (amazed the younger folks ; and a few of the adults...)
...the trick is in the shaking...  The rarity of large paper grocery bags somewhat limits popcorn for groups, IMO.
Jiffy pop,over a campfire is usually entertaining, though only occasionally edible.

At home (during movie time) we do Orville Redenbacher microwave popcorn

Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

Happy Joe said:


> The last time that I made popcorn the old fashioned way (in a frypan) was over a campfire (amazed the younger folks ; and a few of the adults...)
> ...*the trick is in the shaking*...  The rarity of large paper grocery bags somewhat limits popcorn for groups, IMO.
> Jiffy pop,over a campfire is usually entertaining, though only occasionally edible.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, keep that pan or pot moving.


----------



## gloria (Jan 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No, I'm not talking using a modern fancy-schmancy automatic popcorn making machine, and I'm not talking about those microwave ready popcorn packets either, I'm talking popcorn made the old-fashioned way, stovetop style.
> 
> Little oil in a pot, add popcorn kernels, and with stove element on high, let the fun begin. With lid on, the pinging, dinging, and popping slowly starts, building to a crescendo before dying down.
> 
> ...


I make pop corn almost every day on the stove...that's the way we did it many years ago. I sorta shake the pan so it wont burn.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 24, 2021)

gloria said:


> I make pop corn almost every day on the stove...that's the way we did it many years ago. I sorta shake the pan so it wont burn.


You got it! 

Sift the pan/pot back and forth quickly until the popping subsides.


----------

